# Look at this chainguard



## Balloontyre (Nov 25, 2022)

I few months ago I came across this bike at a friendly old timers place.
Slight Weight...more like anchor, it's heavy. lol.
Though the guard was different, it wraps around both sides the same.
With permission I grabbed a picture, left the bike.


----------



## Oilit (Nov 25, 2022)

Any idea who built this one? I'm drawing a blank.


----------



## Drosentreter (Nov 25, 2022)

Oilit said:


> Any idea who built this one? I'm drawing a blank.



Looks like a Western Flyer badge shadow


----------



## tryder (Nov 25, 2022)

My guess is Murray.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 25, 2022)

Murray does it again.


----------



## tryder (Nov 26, 2022)

Girls Murray Eliminator Mark IV?


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 26, 2022)

tryder said:


> Girls Murray Eliminator Mark IV?



The chain guard marking/name indicates a prototype to my mind. Ha ha!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 26, 2022)

Besides the name, looks like it was built with the 1 3/8" wheels!


----------



## rideahiggins (Nov 26, 2022)

I have one of those Slight Weights. I think I took it to Memory Lane swap once. Mines in a little better condition.


----------



## highwheelerboy25 (Nov 28, 2022)

Based on a Murray Mark 4


----------



## rideahiggins (Dec 2, 2022)

Here's mine.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 2, 2022)

What the hell were they thinking when they designed that chain guard? That more or less defeats the purpose of a chain guard.


----------

